
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (June 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com I
make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

Some public facing things I've worked on:

[https://priceonomics.com](https://priceonomics.com)

[https://survis.com](https://survis.com)

[https://remarkbox.com](https://remarkbox.com)

~~~
foxhop
Zak is awesome, I wish I had enough cash flow to keep him busy full time.
Right now he is helping me build out intelligent user defined digest
notifications for Remarkbox.

~~~
Zak
Thanks for the endorsement. Remarkbox is a fun project to be working on - like
a lightweight, ad-free Disqus.

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK.

LOCATION: India

REMOTE POSSIBLE: Yes. Prefer remote.

More details on my skills and experience:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

Creator of xtopdf, PDF creation toolkit for Python. Freelance developer,
consultant and trainer for many years. Worked with many startups and a few
large firms, US & India.

Skills: Python, C, SQL and database design, Unix & Linux, shell, awk, sed,
etc., web dev (back end), REST, XML-RPC, PDF generation & text extraction,
command-line utility dev (wrote IBM dW article on creating utilities, in C on
Linux), Flask, MongoDB, SQLAlchemy, software design, testing. Ruby, Rails and
Java earlier too.

Was team leader of a successful Windows C database middleware product, did a
lot of Unix C work too.

Overview of xtopdf (my PDF toolkit for Python):
[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf)

xtopdf creates business reports & simple PDF ebooks. Supports 20+ input
formats. Works on CLI, desktop and Web UIs, on Linux, MacOS and Windows.

------
illy2093
SEEKING WORK, Senior Data Engineer, London UK and remote

Software engineer with 13 years of experience. I have been doing data
engineering projects for 7 years now.

Core langages : Python / Java / Scala / Bash

Core techs : Hadoop / Spark / Hbase / Airflow / Kafka / Solr / Zookeeper

I have been using AWS & DigitalOcean for few users now and can easily adapt to
use other cloud providers.

Exmaple of a recent project :

    
    
      - Built and productionised a workflow management solution based on Apache Airflow for a client of mine.
    
      - Delivered an apache airflow docker based solution running on AWS ECS cluster. I have built terraform scripts to build AWS ec2 infra and ecs services.
    
      - Migrated various existing pipeline (doing various stuff such as spark jobs...etc.) to airflow and setup best practises for the data engineering team.
    

I have worked successfully in the past remotely with startups and people on
different timezone (SF).

Contact : illy2kevin at hotmail.com

------
iKenshu
SEEKING WORK - Venezuela - Remote

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django HTML, CSS, Docker

Portfolio: [https://kevinmorales.xyz/](https://kevinmorales.xyz/) | Github:
[https://github.com/ikenshu](https://github.com/ikenshu) | Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ikenshu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ikenshu/)

CV: [https://goo.gl/gXQADx](https://goo.gl/gXQADx)

email: kenshumorales@gmail.com

------
lesk2pv1
SEEKING FREELANCER – REMOTE

Email: llevitt@iotini.com

IoTini is a technology startup working on industrial sensor systems. We offer
a complete solution where you choose the type of sensors you need, the data
you want to visualize and we take care of the rest.

We are looking for a software engineer with experience in API design, usage
and implementation of new networking protocols and basic Linux sysadmin chops.
Our systems run mostly on top of Ruby with some Erlang and Javascript on the
sides, and on your day to day you will be working with our firmware team to
add support for new features on the server side, standarizing communication
for different protocols (IP and LoRa) and finding ways to efficiently share,
process and visualize data between all of our services.

Requirements: * 4+ years of professional experience working with Ruby. * Basic
knowledge of either Erlang or Javascript (client and server side). *
Experience in architecture and design of non-monolithic systems. * Decent
understanding of different types of datastores and their their pros/cons (we
use Postgres, MongoDB and Mnesia). * You can setup, secure and maintain Linux
servers and cloud instances.

Bonus: * Hardware/electrical engineering background. * Previous experience
working on a fully remote team. * Open source contributions, having an
interesting GitHub profile or public personal projects.

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite NYC Full stack engineer
with over 6 years experience delivering software.

Experienced working for startups and larger corporations in fast-paced
environments.

Comfortable eliciting requirements from stakeholders, developing software
specifications as a team lead and implementing the software specified on time.

Experienced developing full solutions: frontend, backend, mobile, devops, sql
database reporting, email marketing and conversion funnel optimization.

I have developed software used by thousands of paying customers in Javascript
(React, React Native, meteor, jQuery, Angular.js, Node.js), Python (Django,
Flask), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), Mobile native languages (java, objective-c), Go,
SQL (postgres, sqlite) and cloud providers (Amazon Web Services, Firebase,
Ansible, Terraform).

Worked in the restaurant, healthcare (hipaa compliance), hospitality, cosmetic
and e-commerce industries.

Interested in Machine Learning, Deep Learning (Keras, Tensorflow) and
Blockchain technologies. Experienced in solidity.

Email harry@harrymoreno.com

[https://github.com/morenoh149](https://github.com/morenoh149)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/)

[http://harrymoreno.com/about](http://harrymoreno.com/about)

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK | Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote work: Yes

Portfolio:
[https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio](https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nunoarruda](https://github.com/nunoarruda)

Resume: [https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 15,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
Robin_Message
SEEKING WORK | Cambridge, UK (or London or REMOTE)

I am Robin and have been doing commercial software development for 15 years.
I've worked on a large variety of stacks, including Javascript, C#, Java, Ruby
on Rails and PHP. I've written useful code in Haskell, Scala, and C, and I've
developed FPGA-based systems in Verilog. Oh, and I've done a fair bit of React
and Redux, including giving a talk explaining Redux at a local meet-up.

I've also managed developers and lead multi-disciplinary teams in agile
environments. I enjoy mentoring and working with other developers and non-
developers to design good solutions and then implement them.

I have a PhD in Computer Science if that floats your boat; 95% of the time
it's no use at all, but occasionally if we need something fancy I know where
to look for it.

I'm looking for interesting projects where my polyglot skills and wide range
of experience will come in handy, either in developing software, or helping
you work out how to develop better. I enjoy working with others but can also
work well alone if you just need something doing quickly and well.

You can find some more information and contact details on my company site:
[https://www.lambdacambridge.com/](https://www.lambdacambridge.com/)

------
saiana
SEEKING WORK- remote full time and freelance consulting

I'm a Lean Startup and Lean marketing expert/growth marketer, Europe based. I
work at the intersection of marketing, product and data. I speak German,
English and Croatian on a native level.

Freelance over Upwork:
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0140c61711ca62fc44](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0140c61711ca62fc44)
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anakolarevic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anakolarevic/)
Angellist: [https://angel.co/anakolarevic](https://angel.co/anakolarevic) Can
be contacted through the above channels

SOME OF THE THINGS I CAN HELP YOU WITH: \- Business Model Canvas/ Business
Modelling: Spot potential weaknesses & strengths, identify untapped
opportunities and opportunities of scale

\- Customer Development Process & Lean startup methodology: Framework to
understand your customers and what they pay for, and how to interview
customers

\- Marketing strategy: Converting customer aqcuisition strategies using Lean
startup and smart digital marketing hacks

\- Marketing execution: Google Adwords, Bing, Facebook & Instagram Ads, Reddit
Ads, Social Media & Community management advice, paid & earned demand creation

\- Pitches /Investor decks: Creation of quality content, metrics and delivery
for pitch decks or audience pitches, diction and speech training included

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Seattle (remote preferred, travel OK)

Hi there! I'm a polyglot web programmer with a specialty in scientific data
visualization. In the past six years I've written code for games, desktop
apps, and phone apps. As a freelancer, I've worked with clients on data
dashboards and APIs, bringing products to market as well as just making proof-
of-concepts.

Previous projects I've shipped include graph visualizations of pharma data,
custom data dashboard charts, interactive maps, and React Native and Electron
apps. I have dual degrees in CS and studio art, spent several years at the
University of Washington working on NSF-funded serious games in microbiology,
and cut my teeth writing simulations of complex systems for UMich and Sandia
Labs.

My latest projects have used D3.js a lot, and for quick visualizations and
analysis I'll use Python, pandas and Jupyter. I'm friendly, communicative,
have opinions both on design aesthetics as well as tools, and am happy to
advocate for what I think would be best for a project. Happy to expand on
previous projects and chat about yours.

Most-used tools:

* Javascript stack: Node.js, ES6, React, D3.js, React Native, Electron

* Python stack(s): Django, pandas, matplotlib, scikit, sklearn, basemap

Also used: C# / .NET framework, Java

Gmail: rowan.copley

GitHub: github.com/dovinmu

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: (Embedded Systems/IoT) DevOps development process consulting,
training and coaching

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) software engineer with management experience. I
have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've found my calling in introducing modern methodologies to (not just, but
particularly) embedded systems teams, including agile IoT development all the
way to DevOps for embedded.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. A lot of my career was
spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * devise a strategy and implementation to improve your team's development processes
      * train your team
      * advise in improving the quality of your product
      * create fast feedback loops all through the development cycle (DevOps)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
    

An overview over my current projects:

    
    
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps philosophy, processes
        and implementation
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D)
        automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching a startup team on improving their development workflow to increase speed and quality
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration - Network Management

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [ [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/) ]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
gremlinsinc
Seeking WORK | Utah (Remote ONLY)

email : patrickwcurl@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/patrickcurl](https://github.com/patrickcurl)

website: [https://patrickcurl.com](https://patrickcurl.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/patrickcurl](https://linkedin.com/in/patrickcurl)

Hey,

I'm an intermediate-level full-stack developer who loves jumping around
frameworks and trying new languages/etc. My most familiar stack is: LEMP using
Laravel + VueJS for the frontend.

Technologies: Angular, Vue, Laravel, React, jQuery, Meteor, Mysql, Postgres,
Mongodb, JSON, Javascript, ES6, Typescript, Node.js, Express, Strapi, REST,
graphql, golang, python, ruby, rails, wordpress, php, nginx, apache, vagrant,
docker, linux (arch and debian).

Past projects: [https://insomniacookies.com](https://insomniacookies.com) (10
dev team). [http://recycleabook.com](http://recycleabook.com) (2 devs)
[https://startupwrench.com/](https://startupwrench.com/) (just me - built on
laravel in 2014).

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK. [https://qureshimedia.com/](https://qureshimedia.com/) Location:
NYC Since 2009.

Remote : Yes. USA ONLY. NYC preferred. We want understand the business and how
it makes money.

Design. Web. Mobile. Prototype. Animation. We Deliver Sketch files (preferred)

Front End: We deliver HTML/CSS/JS. (Hand Crafted) Landing page

Crafting your copy.

Business: The single necessary and sufficient condition for a business, says
MIT’s Bill Aulet, is a paying customer.

We know that beyond a just great app or website you also need to a solid
business model and strategy, so we are partnering with a former Bain
consultant (with very strong technical skills) to help you find product/market
fit faster. Your app / site is not your business. We help you with business
idea validation.

We build a landing page to test your idea THEN we build a very basic version
and find paying customers.

We prefer DESIGN AND FRONT END WORK. If you need a backend engineer we can
find one.

Rate: $100/hr.- $150/hr Working on this right now:
[http://brigadeapp.com/](http://brigadeapp.com/) More work examples available
with references. contact(at)qureshimedia.com (mention HN)

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK -- Gainesville, FL -- remote/freelance

I am an experienced Python developer, having used the language in all kinds of
areas and situations, including web development (Flask, Django, Pylons, Google
App Engine, etc), GUI development, database access (using MS SQL Server,
MySQL, and Postgres), scripting, backend development, automated testing, web
crawling/scraping, data extraction and parsing/ETL, etc.

I am looking for full-time or part-time work, either one is fine. If you are
looking to get a small project done, or you have an existing project where
some maintenance work needs to be done on a regular basis, then I would love
to hear from you.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python).

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote | travel possible

rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

Hi I'm Reuben. An MIT trained data consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I use data to help software companies improve their operations,
products, and services.

I've created Python libraries (riko, meza, etc.) used by organizations for
ETL, stream processing, and data analysis.

Specialties: API development and integration, automation, screen scraping, and
SPA development.

Rate: $5k/wk

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, Twisted)

* Coffee/JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* SO: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556](https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Houston, TX / Remote / Travel OK

I am a full-stack web developer writing front-ends with React, Redux &
TypeScript and back-ends with Python, Django or Flask, and postgresql.

I'm comfortable doing anything from simple maintenance & feature addition to
creating an MVP for your project.

Some technologies I have experience working with:

    
    
        Backend => Python, golang, node.js
    
        Frontend => React, Redux, preact, riot, SASS, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, TypeScript
    
        Storage => postgresql, sqlite, redis
    
        Cloud & devops => AWS, Docker, dokku
    

I cut my coding teeth writing compilers in C++ and Scheme, so I'm happy
working with pretty much anything. Recent client testimonials: "Solid &
dependable", "top notch coder and a compiler ninja"

You can check me out further at:

My website: [https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io)

My GitHub: [https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

If you're interested in working with me, you can contact me at phil@upvalue.io
- my phone # is available on my website.

------
Gyonka
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, NYC, SF, Remote, Willing to Travel

Bonafero provides technology consulting services to drive new business value.
We partner with our clients to re-think and modernize the way they deliver
solutions.

What we've done for our clients, as an interim leadership (leading teams of
100+) & delivery team:

    
    
      - Introduced and executed on new organization structure 
      - Re-prioritized product development by focusing on real customer needs, delivering actual business value as fast as possible
      - Delivered major enterprise projects ahead of schedule
      - Introduced DevOps and continuous delivery practices
      - Modernized legacy systems using micro-services architecture leading to cost savings in millions per year
    

What's our stack? We've worked on projects that are in:

    
    
      - Mobile (Swift, Objective-C)
      - Android (Java, Kotlin)
      - Backend (Go, Node, Java, Ruby + Rails, PHP, .NET, etc)
      - Frontend (JavaScript, React, Angular, etc) 
    

[https://www.bonafero.com](https://www.bonafero.com)

Let's talk about how we can help: jonathan@bonafero.com

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres and Chef/AWS. I've done several Postgres C extensions for
performance and scalability, and recently I wrote my first for-pay Rust code:
a small network service. I'm also very comfortable in Angular, Vue, Java, and
Python. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a
good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team
member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin, World - Content Marketing / Marketer

_______________________________

Are you looking for someone to promote your Tech Startup / Product / Idea? I
love to create traction for these sorts of things. Currently I am working with
other brands to get out their name. Don't hesitate to reach out to me, someone
who is eager to work with you, rather than outsourcing it to a generic agency.
_______________________________

What I do:

\- Content Production (Blog, Product, Newsletter, Push Notifications, Social
Media)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign (e.g. Drip Campaigns), Mailing Lists)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Guidance, SEO, Conversion Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion on third-party Platforms (Social Media, Reddit,
HN, Niche Websites, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization / Assistance (Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registration, Initial
Setup)

_______________________________

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you.

Where you can find out more about me:
[https://www.iamliesa.com](https://www.iamliesa.com)

------
nraynaud
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Phoenix, Arizona
    
      Remote: yes, almost exclusively
    
      Technologies: javascript (including ES6), python, work with most languages.
    
      https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicolasraynaud/
    
      Email: nraynaud@gmail.com
    

I am an independent software developer, I have a work authorization in the US.
I am looking for contract work with robotics, weird algorithms, geometry,
weird file formats, not CRUD.

samples:

CNC toolpath generation and execution:
[https://github.com/nraynaud/webgcode](https://github.com/nraynaud/webgcode)

re-design of the geometry in a PCB EDA: [https://github.com/fritzing/fritzing-
app/pull/3083](https://github.com/fritzing/fritzing-app/pull/3083)

on the fly vmdk to vhd file converter: [https://github.com/vatesfr/xen-
orchestra/tree/master/package...](https://github.com/vatesfr/xen-
orchestra/tree/master/packages/xo-vmdk-to-vhd)

------
craigtp
SEEKING WORK - Liverpool, UK - Remote preferred, open to a small amount of
local travel.

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a full-stack analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET framework, leading complex and challenging enterprise software
development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable and
efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable business
value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global microservices infrastructure supporting
millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in varying
industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same for
you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

------
ryanwaggoner
SEEKING WORK - NYC, mostly remote preferred, but open to travel for larger
projects, major meetings, etc. I'm a senior iOS developer with experience as a
product manager and startup founder.

Since 2010, I've built, launched, grown, and supported many dozens of complex
native iPad and iPhone apps, and worked on mobile app projects with everyone
from tiny startups to design shops to Fortune 500 companies to government
agencies.

I have deep experience with Objective-C and Swift, as well as backend
experience with LAMP (esp Laravel, WP, and others), Firebase, and Parse.

MOST importantly, I have real-world, personal experience in making sure that
money spent = business results, not just reinventing the wheel with the latest
developer-hyped obsessions (I love shiny toys too, but only when they support
the business goals).

I focus on two things these days:

1\. Long-term maintenance and support of mobile apps, both enterprise and
consumer-facing. Ensuring everything stays up-to-date with OS changes, fixing
bugs, adding new features, doing redesigns, and generally making sure that
your investment in an app pays off in the long run. Discounts for multiple
apps, agencies (who want to resell this to their clients), and non-profits. We
cover Android and hybrid apps as well.

2\. Building MVP mobile apps for startups. I help startups go from a great
idea to having a polished app in the hands of their users as fast as possible.
So if you have a broad concept and you need someone who understands the entire
product development / startup funding / business growth lifecycle and how to
get things done within those constraints, I'm an excellent fit.

I'd love the opportunity to work with you if things are a good fit!

You can reach me at ryan@mobileCTO.io or text me at 650-646-3914

------
segmondy
Seeking short term contract work 3months - 6months.

Location: US/EST (US Citizen)

Remote: ONLY remote.

Contact: segmond@gmail.com

I'm a builder. I have extensive experience building all sorts of systems. I'm
truly fullstack. I have worked professional as a developer, unix admin,
database admin, security admin. The most important thing is results. My
approach is understanding what is needed and why it's needed. Then building
the simplest system possible. I build systems that are easy for others to work
with and maintain if need be. I've worked both in startups and enteprise.

I've a preference for hybrid mobile apps & backend work, so if you want a
mobile app or have a website or mobile app that needs a backend to come alive.
I can deliver on that.

Technology: The current & relevant ones (There's many more)

\- Linux, FreeBSD, OpenBSD

\- Golang, Python, Node, Javascript/Typescript, PHP, Clojure, Lua, C

\- Angular, Django, Flask, Symfony, Laravel, Vue

\- Hybrid Mobile Development Android, iOS, Cordova/Ionic

\- Postgres, MySQL, MariaDB, Mongo, Redis, RabbitMQ, Kafka, Cassandra

\- AWS, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes

\- Restful APi, gRPC, Protobuf,

\- Karma, Jasmine, Protractor, PHPUnit, PyTest

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

I make awesome things for awesome people!

A developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front End! Keen
to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate enough to have
worked with some big names and open to various types of opportunity.

I look forward to hearing from you!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, Storybook, Vue,
CSS3, CSS Grid, GSAP, SASS/SCSS, Stylus, Wordpress, Animation & Canvas,
Graphic design, Webpack, HTML5, pug, Typescript, gulp, grunt, Node, Angular,
Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack etc.

Resume: Available on request.

Contact: [https://jheytompkins.com](https://jheytompkins.com)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

------
jbirer
SEEKING WORK: Bitcoin Based Systems / Applications Engineer

Location: Istanbul / Turkey

Remote: have EU visa, relocation not an issue

I've developed plenty of Bitcoin integrated websites, payment processors,
microservices, and backend / network applications in both Golang and Node.JS
using the Bitcoin JSON-RPC interface. I can integrate Bitcoin functionality on
any layer of application from web to system and on any part of your business
infrastructure. I have an EU passport from having double citizenship and I'm
also fluent in a few European languages so we'll have an easy time
communicating.

Email: jimmy_birer@outlook.com

Example work: \- [http://cashflow.fm/doc](http://cashflow.fm/doc) (Bitcoin
Cash Payment Processor made in Golang with Websocket features)

\- [https://github.com/jbirer/react-bitcoin-cash-
wallet](https://github.com/jbirer/react-bitcoin-cash-wallet) (100% Client Side
Bitcoin wallet made in React and Bitcore JS library)

------
tpotanski
SEEKING WORK, NY / Remote

JAVASCRIPT FRONT-END Developer Consultant with Back-End & DevOps experience

    
    
      Location: NY / Remote
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/tompotanski/ 
      Email: tom@potanski.com
      Phone: (347) 745 6734 (let's talk)
    
      6 years of professional experience
      Good understanding of algorithms and complexity, as well as project management, sales & marketing
      Previous experience with remote teams
    
      Technologies: JavaScript (ES6, ES7), Python, React, Redux, JSX, Redux-Saga, Ember, Node, Express, Less, Sass, Webpack, 
      Handlebars, Ansible, Gulp, Lo-Dash, Underscore, Django, Bash, Jenkins CI&D, CodeShip, Amazon Web Services (AWS), 
      Google Cloud, Nginx, Sentry, Elastic, Docker, Docker compose, Nginx, Supervisor, Photoshop, Gimp, Unix, MongoDB, PostgreSQL
      Npm, Yarn, Flow, Terraform, Kubernetes, Flask, Redis
    
      Testing: Jest, Mocha, Enzyme, Karma, PyTest, Protractor

------
Cyberdog
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Hello! I'm primarily a back-end web developer with over ten years of
professional experience (and a good deal of amateur experience before that).
I've written a Drupal module in use on almost 76,000 sites as of last check.
I've also done a good deal of front-end web development, so I could probably
fairly call myself a full-stack web developer, but I generally prefer working
on the back end.

I'm seeking remote freelance/contract work. I am US-based (Mountain time zone,
currently). My rates are reasonable given my experience level and I offer
discounts for payments in cryptocurrency form.

Back-end techs: PHP, Drupal 5 through Drupal 8, WordPress, MySQL, SQLite,
Swift, Kitura, server administration in Linux and FreeBSD

Front-end techs: Vanilla JavaScript, jQuery, CSS, HTML5

You can find more information as well as links to my résumé and my GitHub,
LinkedIn, Drupal.org, and AngelList profiles at
[https://albright.pro](https://albright.pro)

Thanks for your consideration!

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Rust, Elixir; Languages
(secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, SQL, JavaScript;

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

I'm looking more for long-term partnership rather than hire, get done and
forget thing.

My 2 latest projects are:

    
    
      - Url Shortener: https://NullUrl.xyz
    
      - Online store: https://xibalba.xyz
    
    

Thanks && Cheers.

------
Vitaly
SEEKING WORK - Berlin or remote

Backend: Rails, Elixir, Node, Q/KDB. Frontend: React, Angular, Elm.

I live in Berlin. More then 20 years of software development.

Rails since 2005 (and BTW, I co-authored The Rails 4 Way:
[https://leanpub.com/tr4w](https://leanpub.com/tr4w)) , but lately doing a lot
of frontend with React or Angular.

Have IoT/hardware experience as well. Dabble in Crypto & Blockchain but not an
expert ;)

Lately also started doing some ML/Data work (R, python).

Working with Q/KDB for more then a year.

Can do on-site anywhere for a short term (couple of weeks) or remote from
Berlin.

[https://github.com/vitaly/](https://github.com/vitaly/)

[http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner](http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner)

[https://www.xing.com/profile/Vitaly_Kushner/](https://www.xing.com/profile/Vitaly_Kushner/)

Skype: vitaly.k

Phone: ‭+49 152 09235503‬

Email: vitaly@astrails.com

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote Location: Karachi

Remote: Yes

I am not actively looking right now but would not mind hearing interesting and
challenging ideas.

Mostly I am involved in Python and PHP Laravel. Python for data scraping, EDA,
and at times web development.

I am always in learning mode. In past few weeks, I learned and share about
technologies on my blog. For instance:

\- Getting started with Kafka in Python
([https://goo.gl/nYUbdd](https://goo.gl/nYUbdd))

\- Elasticsearch and Python ([https://goo.gl/PtfFHE](https://goo.gl/PtfFHE))

\- Create your own custom crypto token and use in existing business use cases
- ([https://goo.gl/rMVUWm](https://goo.gl/rMVUWm))

and many others on my
blog([http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me))

Check my profile at [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Thanks

------
ccajas
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago, IL or remote

Web developer/game developer with remote experience. My interests revolve
around data viz, games, and simulation work. I have 10 years total experience,
3 years remote. I'm handy at helping out with challenges related to
performance or improving the visual experience of your application.

Skills: HTML/CSS, JavaScript, PHP, MySQL, MongoDB, React, Vue, Node.js,
Three.js, WebGL, HLSL, C#, XNA, MonoGame, Unity

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/chriscajas](https://linkedin.com/in/chriscajas)

Github: [https://github.com/ccajas](https://github.com/ccajas)

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1syietklc2rxw8/ccajas-resume-
soft...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1syietklc2rxw8/ccajas-resume-software-
dev-2018-ln.pdf?dl=0)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
diathesis
SEEKING WORK - Toronto or Remote

I've got things to do, I just like variety. Many companies I talk to want
someone full-time and ideally onsite, and that's fine when I'm fully
available, but most of the time I have work on the go, and I'd just like to be
able to help more than one company at once.

I'm a consultant, so mostly I try to help people solve business problems with
technology. In practice, I mostly do web/mobile/apis/cloud development and
devops in Java, Kotlin, JavaScript, Scala, Swift, Ruby and Python; Ansible and
Terraform with AWS; recruiting, development management and development
infrastructure. Willing to do a little bit of travel, but I've got a family
here in Toronto, and I'm not looking to complicate things.

[http://www.codiform.com/](http://www.codiform.com/)

geoffrey.wiseman@codiform.com

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Data migration, transformation, and processing. Prototype
development. Feasibility studies.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK. Freelance full
stack software developer with over 10 years experience including a PhD in
software verification offering:

\- Web app development: JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, Vue, Angular, jQuery,
D3), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- Mobile app development: Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- Cloud hosting: Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- SEO: On-page audits and optimisations.

\- Code quality: Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Recent example project: [https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
patrickbolle
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Singapore / Bali / Costa Rica / anywhere nice (give me
a good enough reason to travel and I'll be there!)

I'm a Shopify Expert from Waterloo, Canada
([https://experts.shopify.com/patrick-
bollenbach](https://experts.shopify.com/patrick-bollenbach)).

This means I...

\- Build and setup e-commerce stores on Shopify

\- Do in-depth theme customization jobs

\- Develop private Shopify applications for features not natively supported by
the platform

I do a lot of work for startup companies in Asia/Australia, but am currently
looking to do some more work for agencies in North America that are looking to
get into the e-commerce game, or that have some overflow Shopify work.

Send me an email, we can chat and figure out if I can help you out.

Portfolio - [https://bolle.co](https://bolle.co)

Email - patrick(at)bolle(dot)co

------
toovs
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Technologies: Ruby, Javascript, Node, React, Haskell, Devops

Portfolio/CV: www.bolton.bio

Email: neill@bolton.bio

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, and serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool stuff
with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (React, Vue, Node),
MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We’ve worked with companies like ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
abiraja
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Developer | NYC or Remote

10+ years building web/mobile apps.

Educated at Stanford. Founded a startup, PeerCDN, acquired by Yahoo. Re-built
the video player at Yahoo, then the 4th largest in the world.

Been working remotely for clients worldwide including Expo (React Native),
Datavisor, Towerview Health, MagicPoser, etc. On both a hourly basis and flat-
rate/project basis.

Technologies: node.js, React Native, HTML/CSS, JS, Design, Angular, React,
etc.

Pricing: $150 hourly, flat rates: Landing Page: $5000, React Native mobile
app: $15k-25k

Email: abi | at | lightwavecollective.com Website:
[http://lightwavecollective.com](http://lightwavecollective.com) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abimanyuraja](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abimanyuraja)

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Lead Web
Developer. Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean, elegant,
maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

● Distributed Systems Coordination (ZooKeeper)

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient), Kotlin (getting there)

Other Skills: Git, Docker, Akka Streams, HBase, HDFS, ElasticSearch, AWS
(EC2/S3/EMR).

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups (early-
stage for the most part).

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $125/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
geuis
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: San Francisco 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, node.js, css, Python
      Email: charles@geuis.com
    

Hey everybody. I've created projects like Helium
([https://github.com/geuis/helium-css](https://github.com/geuis/helium-css))
and [https://jsonip.com](https://jsonip.com).

I've worked in a pretty wide set of environments from startups to big
companies. Looking for the next exciting thing to work on. I currently prefer
remote projects if possible, but I live in San Francisco so local is cool too.

Contact me if interested and I'll send out my detailed resume.

------
kiril-me
SEEKING WORK

Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Technologies: java, distributed systems, high scalability, machine learning,
python, blockchain

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSj...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSjWmnRnIv6mTlkBU2g/edit)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kiril-me](https://github.com/kiril-me)

10+ years of large-scale distributed backend systems in Java. Architected
high-load systems, load-test frameworks, web performance monitor dashboards,
lambda architecture

------
NathanRamsay
SEEKING WORK – Remote or central Virginia, US-based

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not currently

I’m an entry level developer with skills in C++, Java, HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
SQL, and Assembly. I’m one class away from an associates in Computer Science,
and have completed all the core coursework for a CS Bachelors at James Madison
University. I have extensive training in networking and security through the
military.

I’ve worked with distributed teams in the past, where I taught myself
Blueprints for Unreal Engine 4, animation through Maya, and how to establish
an animation pipeline.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uybh_vBn6iKQyHBmc1V2aIIFKj...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uybh_vBn6iKQyHBmc1V2aIIFKjKKbZyC)

Email: nathan.paul.ramsay@gmail.com

------
moducode
SEEKING WORK | Native Android Developer (Java & Kotlin) | Sweden or Remote

Email: justin@moducode.com

Github: [https://github.com/jtrollkarl](https://github.com/jtrollkarl)

Website: [https://moducode.com](https://moducode.com)

Hi there!

I am a developer fully specialized in Android and have been developing for
about 4 years. Today I program exclusively in Kotlin, though I am not opposed
to working with Java if necessary. I am big on best practices and following
TDD as well. I have knowledge in the following Android libraries/technologies:

* RxJava2/RxKotlin * MVP Architecture * Dagger2 * Retrofit * Junit * Robolectric * Mockito/MockK *

Feel free to contact me by e-mail if you're interested in working together.

Thanks!

------
chrispecoraro
SEEKING WORK

Location: Europe/US (an American split between two continents)

Remote: Yes (with three years experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: Fullstack LAMP/LEMP (Laravel 5.x, Symfony 2.x, CakePHP, PHP
7.x), MySQL/MariaDB, JS (Vue.js, React, jQuery, etc.)

Resume: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have been building web
applications since 1999. The majority of my career has been full-stack web
application development in both the United States and also Europe.

I am the author of Mastering Laravel (Packt) and other peer-reviewed
publications, an invited speaker at LaravelDay, phpDay, and PHP UK.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality ARKit Development

– Growth

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured worldwide by Apple. I've built social, gaming, messaging, lending,
consumer, and location-based products.

I am a startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit, iMessage extensions, Firebase, AWS, Sketch,
Heroku, HTML5, CSS3, Wireframing, UX, and SQL.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer from Iceland with solid solutions to
your frustrating problems.

\---

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. Let's
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where we add your brand and details to the wireframes.
Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I got the skills to work
with your developers, or on my own, to make your product superb.

You can checkout some of my previous work at
[https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

Let's work together! Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

\---

------
aaomidi
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm from Philly (currently in Seattle) and I'm mostly a backend developer.
However, I'm open to fullstack as well.

My preferred languages are Java and GoLang. I have over 6 years of experience
in backend development. If I don't know a programming language, I can
definitely pick it up within a week. You name it and I'll do it :)

My LinkedIn is available on
[https://linkedin.com/in/aaomidi/](https://linkedin.com/in/aaomidi/)

My GitHub is available on
[https://github.com/aaomidi](https://github.com/aaomidi)

You can also send me an email at hn@aaomidi.com

------
_wesley_
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote

Gustin is a crowdsourced menswear brand looking for a rails engineer to work
with us part-time

[https://www.weargustin.com](https://www.weargustin.com)

Qualifications \+ Experience in building and scaling a variety of front-end
and back-end technologies

\+ Platform utilizes Ruby on Rails, Bootstrap, javascript, pgsql, stripe,
etc.,

\+ Excellent project management skills and appreciation for deadlines

\+ E-commerce and conversion rate optimization experience would be great

\+ Design and UX skills also very much appreciated

\+ 5 - 10 hours per week

\+ Long term relationship preferred (last two freelancers each worked for 2
years)

\+ We’ll hook you up with awesome, American-made clothing

Please email experience and rate to team@weargustin.com

------
spython
SEEKING WORK

I'm an artistic researcher / speculative interaction designer. I specialize in
tuning the experience that the products provide.

I'll look at your hardware or software product and after a few weeks I'll
provide you with a presentation of how it corresponds to basic human needs,
and what (and how) can be done differently.

My last project was at a life science company, making the machine learning
decision process more transparent. This resolved the trust issue that doctors
had with decisions provided by the machine.

Résumé/CV: [https://rybakov.com/](https://rybakov.com/)

Contact: michail@rybakov.com

------
purplerainsf1
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco Bay Area - Open to remote or local

We are a lean start-up in our initial iteration. Stack preferred FE:
React/Redux and BE: Node.

Our technology utilizes two Real Estate MLS datafeeds (may be challenging and
require sockets in the API development).

Integration with Twilio, Chat, SendGrid, etc.

Platform is competing to a semi-established brand which we plan to disrupt. If
you are an extremely well versed Full Stack developer inquire. We may need a
UI/UX developer/designer as well so please reach out if interested.

Prefer contract based work for this initial project.

contact me = purplerainsf1 [at] gmail.com

------
gbrunacci
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Main Tech Stack: React, Laravel, AWS, and mostly everything derived from it.

Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. We are used to working with any US Timezone

Also, work with a very small team that have immediate availability.

Rate: $75/hr.

gabriel@bravenew.tech | [https://bravenew.tech/](https://bravenew.tech/) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/24781853/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/24781853/)

------
msc
SEEKING WORK: Montevideo, Uruguay. GMT -3. | Remote Only | Full Stack Web
Developer

I've been working remotely with Django for around 6 years now, delivering web
apps and MVPs for startups.

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)

Website: [https://msaizar.com](https://msaizar.com)

Drop me a message, let's chat!

------
kalehrishi
SEEKING WORK | Agency specialized in building and growing products | San
Francisco and Pune, India We can help you with:

\- Rapid prototype development

\- Iterate product to grow

\- Build SAAS with all necessary features to serve users and grow the product

Skills: iOS/Android, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS, Bootstrap, React, PHP,
Crawling at scale, Browser Extensions, Stripe, SAAS

contact: hello@vshsolutions.com

website: [http://www.vshsolutions.com/](http://www.vshsolutions.com/)

------
tpae
SEEKING FREELANCER – San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

SUPERTEAM is looking for talented freelancers to join us. We provide you with
steady stream of projects and all the freedom you need.

Find out more about us from here:
[https://www.superteam.io/](https://www.superteam.io/)

We have immediate need for a Product Designer (UI/UX) with experience building
mobile apps (iOS/Android/React Native).

Please email: tpae@superteam.io

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK – remote or Philadelphia

Freelance application development. We have done it all before. We are not an
agency, just two programmers who are colocated and share an office.

We also offer NO RISK PROTOTYPING, only pay if you want it.
[http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/)

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala, Java, Meteor and
MongoDB, Datomic

------
jdaudier
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote

Dynamic Duo Frontend Devs

Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React

We're a team of two. One of us is new to web dev and the other one has 4.5
years of experience in frontend. The one that's new to web dev is looking for
a project to work on, and the one with more experience will be mentoring for
free. You'll get two eyes for the price of one!

We know it's a unique setup, but we think it'll be the best of both worlds!

Email: jdaudier@gmail.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
testb
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Boston? - [email redacted]

Fullstack web + mobile - Primarily JS, Vue, Kotlin, Java, SQL but can pick up
anything as needed.

Tech Lead @ [https://klema.io](https://klema.io) (JS, Vue, Kotlin, K8s, Azure,
SQL Server)

Separate Android/iOS demo on request (Kotin, Swift)

I respond quickly to client emails and will pick up my phone. I also handle
nonprofit work + rapid MVPs.

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Fullstack Developer

I have 5+ years of experience building ecommerce sites for companies of all
sizes, and 8 years of experience developing overall. My expertise is with the
Magento platform, but I've also built shops in Shopify and WordPress. I'm also
an experienced web app developer and love tackling interesting projects.

Rate: $100/hr

Contact: david@diweirich.com

Location: Long Beach, CA

Skills:

\- Elixir/Phoenix

\- Ruby on Rails

\- ReactJS and Redux

\- Magento 1 & 2

------
krbotmario
SEEKING WORK Location: Croatia Remote: Yes
Resume/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mario-
krbot-76b1a0125/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mario-krbot-76b1a0125/)
Contact:krbotmario@gmail.com Skills:Penetration
Testing,PHP,Java,Javascript,Digital Marketing,Wordpress,HTML,CSS,SQL

------
fovc
SEEKING FREELANCER - Chicago or Remote

I've built a complex app for a demanding market, where bugs are not looked
upon kindly. I'm using typescript and lots of tests to reduce bugs, but it's
still not quite at 0.

I'm therefore looking for someone who enjoys breaking things in twisted ways
to put the app through some tough QA sessions.

Contact me using: felipe at fov.space

~~~
fovc
Edit: Should have clarified it's a web app

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere around the world | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 7 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
jmercouris
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects.

I'm a professional Computer Scientist with over 10 years experience.

blog: [http://john.mercouris.online](http://john.mercouris.online)

company website: [http://atlas.engineer](http://atlas.engineer)

------
DPC22
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bengaluru, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rust, PHP, JS (incl ES8), HTML, CSS

CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Vld4vHBkE-](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Vld4vHBkE-)
cPeGnleJSJiNZ4RtrHxXXTNHranVdFjE8/edit?usp=sharing

email: dylan.dpc@gmail.com

------
Teichopsia
SEEKING WORK

Location - Panama city.

Despite considering myself a Jr., which may or may not be accurate, I try
doing front end stuff from scratch. My stuff would probably be prettier if I
used a framework.

website: [https://talescript.com](https://talescript.com)

------
harel
Seeking freelancer, London, UK

Looking for a Python/Django developer and/or a Microsoft Sharepoint expert for
a government contract. Work is around Victoria Station in London and is on
site only.

Please contact me at harel at harelmalka dot com for the details

------
arrtz
SEEKING FREELANCER

Worldwide, REMOTE, near-total flexibility on hours. $70-100/hr. Expert
Interviewer at Karat ([https://karat.io](https://karat.io))

Work from anywhere in the world that has a solid internet connection. Work as
much or as little as you want. Work any day, any time of day, any number of
hours -- you can do 0 one week, 50 the next week, and back to 0 the next week.
Only requirement there is that we want you to roughly average at least 10
hours a week, or else the training/time investment doesn't make as much sense
from your end or ours.

I know the above might sound a little strange, so a bit about the company for
context: Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering
interviews on behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round phone
screens. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their
engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off. We've done a lot to
make the interview experience better for all stakeholders that I could write
whole essays about, but suffice it to say that candidates love working with
us, clients love working with us, and we're well-funded and growing quickly as
a result.

Because of this quickly-growing demand, we're looking to hire more Expert
Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a software engineer with strong written
and verbal English skills with at least a few years of professional
experience. Interviewing experience would be great, but we spend 25 hours
(paid) training you before you even start, so if you're strong technically and
love working with people we can usually make it work :) Interviews are
conducted over video chat, using a collaborative code editor.

Some of our interviewers are freelancers who use our scheduling model to
backfill hours; others are full timers at top tech companies looking to make
some extra cash; others have quit their jobs to work with us full time; some
are digital nomads; one of our interviewers is road tripping around North
America for a year and a half, doing anywhere from zero to 40 interviews each
week depending on where he is and what the weather's like.

The application form is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWHFL)

I know it's a pretty unique job, so if you have any questions reply here or
email me at josh@karat.io and I'm happy to talk through any of it.

~~~
borplk
I'm wondering, how long is each interview?

If someone wants to work 20 hours, does that mean 20 hours of interviewing?

Are there enough interviews available to be able to maintain the hours?

Just curious what a 20 hour work week would look like doing this job.

~~~
arrtz
Hey, thanks for the questions. Interviews are mostly 60 minutes, though we are
experimenting with longer formats (90 and 120). We leave 30 minutes at the end
of each interview to complete and submit your write-up on the candidate's
performance (we have a detailed rubric that you grade against for each section
of the interview). As you become more experienced, you tend to need much less
than 30 minutes to complete this writeup.

If you wanted to work 20 hours, that could be 20 hours of interviewing, but we
also have other work you can do as you become more experienced, like helping
to review interviews, mentor newer interviewers, develop and test new
interview content, build features on the platform, etc. Some people prefer to
only or mostly interview though, and that's fine.

There's some seasonality to interview supply just because of the nature of
recruiting cycles, but we're growing pretty quickly and we've got people
focused on capacity management, so that smooths things out a bit.

A 20 hour work week for some people is just 20 hours of interviewing on their
own schedule; for others it's a mix of interviewing, reviewing others'
interviews, and mentoring. We have some interviews who do mostly non-
interviewing tasks like mentoring, or working with clients, just based on
their preferences and skillsets.

Hope that answers your questions, but let me know if you'd like me to
elaborate on any of this.

------
akulbe
SEEKING WORK - remote - I'm based in Portland, OR.

Skills - Linux, Ansible, Chef

LinkedIn - [https://linkedin.com/in/akulbe](https://linkedin.com/in/akulbe)

------
kika
SEEKING WORK Location: SF Bay Area, California, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but can fly within the US for brief periods

Technologies: AWS/Azure/Baremetal/DevOps/CI-
CD/Jenkins/Python/Perl/Javascript/Purescript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kikap/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kikap/)

Email: kika@kikap.com

ONLY PART TIME CONSULTING

DevOps Architect, Senior Technical Operations Engineer, Manager/Mentor/Leader.
Expert in scaling, datacenter migrations, CI/CD process and pipelines,
migration to (and from!) cloud. I'm a software architect and developer grown
into the Ops role, I know how the software works at scale.

I'm most useful and worth my money on two types of assignments: 1\. Cloud
migrations: between clouds (like AWS to Azure, or Heroku to AWS), to clouds
(like from the datacenter to AWS), and from clouds (like when you lost your
sleep over the AWS bill and consider creating your so-called "private cloud").
2\. Software architecture and engineering: either prepare to scale or to go
into production with availability, continuity, right processes, security and
so on. I can look at your prototype or early production architecture and help
avoid costly mistakes.

I'm also very good at hiring engineers and I can help you interview and select
right people for the job. I've worked for and built excellent teams in
companies of all sizes, from hundreds of thousand people to series-A startups.
I also worked a lot in outsourcing and can help select and manage an
outsourced team.

Some random thoughts of mine, so that you know what to expect:
[https://medium.com/@kikap/how-to-hire-great-
engineers-f55f3d...](https://medium.com/@kikap/how-to-hire-great-
engineers-f55f3dd2125e) [https://medium.com/@kikap/how-to-not-lose-big-with-
outsourci...](https://medium.com/@kikap/how-to-not-lose-big-with-outsourcing-
cdb98b2cd7d0) [https://blog.rackmaze.com/what-is-the-total-cost-of-
setting-...](https://blog.rackmaze.com/what-is-the-total-cost-of-setting-up-a-
datacenter-90d7e7b2d91d) [https://blog.rackmaze.com/when-do-i-choose-cloud-
and-when-da...](https://blog.rackmaze.com/when-do-i-choose-cloud-and-when-
datacenter-a-million-dollar-literally-question-3c9f360e2183)

------
cardmagic
SEEKING WORK | San Diego, CA | Remote

lucas@carlson.net

I build and maintain Rails apps and grow online communities.

I co-wrote the “Ruby Cookbook” (over 1,000+ pages of Ruby) and “Programming
for PaaS” published by O’Reilly media.

I’ve built multiple Rails websites that scaled to millions of users, 10’s of
millions of database records, and hundreds of thousands of customers.

I’ve also raised $9.8 million from leading venture capitalists, lead a team of
45 employees, and negotiated and closed a major acquisition with a Fortune
150.

I have a proven track record of writing scalable code and growing large online
communities with cutting edge content marketing techniques.

I stand out because I’ve been in your shoes. I know what it’s like to struggle
to build my dream, and I know the secrets to achieving your goals.

Reach out to me, I’d love to hear your story.

lucas@carlson.net

------
Nuance
SEEKING WORK

watchOS app development

Mountain View, CA - remote work is a possibility

austinconlon@icloud.com

